# My EDC Collection



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

So here is what I have been working on so far.









This is my EDC setup. The Box is a B&W Outdoor Case Type 40.

From Right to left we have:

SureFire E2DL Modd it by Milkyspit using the Gossamer Build with an Acorn 1.3 ("Califon" Firmware).
Ra Light 170-T one of the first build before they Hit Full Production.
Ra Light High CRI
HDS B42XRGT SSC modded by mcmc. The tint is V0, and the emitter is a high-performer
NiteCore Extreme SS.
JIL Lite J2 Heat Treated.
Sundrop XR-U

The Space in between the JIL and the XR-U is for the upcoming Mr.Bulk Ti Cub II (Aero Cub) and for ether another Mr.Bulk or a Haiku havent decide it yet.

On top to the left we have my EDC Conceal STI Escort 9mm using XST, PowerBalls, and Rangers. Right under it is two backup magazines.

On the Top Right hand corner we have my EDC Spyderco Rock Lobster by Anso, Droid58 by CoolFall, CR2 Holder from JIL Lite, and 3 Spare CR123A.

Enjoy Guys!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice....

I especially like the 1911 9mm..


----------



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## Misan (Apr 9, 2010)

nice case


----------



## Ajax517 (Apr 9, 2010)

Are you doing the cutouts yourself?


----------



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ajax517,

Yes I did the cut outs my self.

Misan,

Thank You very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## Purpleorchid (Apr 9, 2010)

What is the parallelogram/carabiner looking thing? Is that the Droid58? What does it do? Looks cool!


----------



## Vesper (Apr 9, 2010)

Very sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Camaro5Ryan (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like fun


----------



## divine (Apr 9, 2010)

How do you like the Rock Lobster?


----------



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

Purpleorchid said:


> What is the parallelogram/carabiner looking thing? Is that the Droid58? What does it do? Looks cool!



Yes is a Droid58. Is a carbiner and when I use it I use it to lock my Oregon to my Maxpedition Bag. Hiking/Geocaching is fun :twothumbs

Thanks


----------



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

Vesper said:


> Very sexy! :thumbsup:



Indeed! 
Thanks.


----------



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

divine,

I like it! Is my main EDC right now. Though is not your every day tool but it gets the job done. When I know I am going to need a tool I use my ZT 0150


----------



## KarstGhost (Apr 9, 2010)

I like it all! :twothumbs

Do you prefer one emitter over the other in your Ra lights?
I'm really close to ordering a custom clicky and I'm torn on which emitter.


----------



## XD9 (Apr 9, 2010)

KarstGhost,

Thank You!

By Far the High CRI. Is all a carry now. I use to carry the 170-T but the High CRI has the best of both worlds! Awesome Color Rendering and Throw!


----------



## ti-force (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice!:thumbsup: Where did you get the case from?


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful 1911!


----------



## XD9 (Apr 10, 2010)

ti-force,

Thanks. I got it at Fry's Electronics. 

Alex K.,

Thanks.


----------



## XD9 (Apr 10, 2010)

By the way for those who are curious.... No I dont carry this case around. This is my collection case of my EDC equipment.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice! Love the XR-U!... Cool case.


----------

